

Show HN: [Open Source] Webcat – executable specifications in the cloud - bernardoopinto
http://www.webcat.byclosure.com/

======
bernardoopinto
The software is now open source @Github: [https://github.com/Byclosure/webcat-
project](https://github.com/Byclosure/webcat-project)

